# Petco selling betta FRY now?! (Lots of pictures)



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I was strolling through ny local petco (again... In my defense I had 5 petpal store credits. xD) when I saw a new addition to the Betta Lounge area. I looked closer, and I saw stacks upon stacks of BABY bettas. I gasped, and my boyfriend's reaction was "Oh, here we go again...." They were only 1.99... And they were SO tiny and adorable, and depressed, I simply had to get some. I spent about 15 minutes sorting through them all, and decided on these three-

Doubletail cambodian-? Hopefully will turn into full red.









Salamander butterfly-? 









Who knows what this little guy will be... My boyfriend chose him because he's the smallest... Named "Squirt." LOL









They are all currently acclimating in one of my spare spawning tanks. 









I've got some microworm cultures being shipped in a day or two, and I've got some brine shrimp on hand. Hopefully all of these kiddos will grow up strong and healthy. They're a little less than a half inch big.










This just makes me sad, and angry. It isn't easy raising betta to adulthood, these little guys don't stand a chance in the typical bowl - with - flakes environment. :/ if only we could ban together and save them all. 

Any name suggestions for the DT and salamander? Sorry for the crappy pics, they were taken with my phone on the go. Heehee.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they've been selling babies. ;n; it's so sad. i want one, but thankfully, PetCo's 40 minutes in the OPPOSITE direction of EVERYTHING ELSE. or i'd have a few. :I

since gender's unknown, give them unisex names. like.... Alyx and Chrys. :V cause i like Y's in place of I's. xD


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, they're tiny! Good luck with them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have a ton of spawns under my belt and it's still difficult :/ It makes me mad. We work heard to raise these fish...


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

what do you differently with these i might get one  
I know that uts bad and i often see the babies DEAD! (as well as the adults) but i want to try raising one maybee


----------



## Raspberry Betta (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, I got my betta from Petsmart. (I don't know of a Petco in my area). Good luck with these!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

how do you raise a baby betta?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They had them for a while now..although in the past I have found some very young females. The baby ones I have seen have been pretty small












> what do you differently with these i might get one :


Some of them are too young to eat adult pellets but petco fails to inform customers of this. You may need to either crush the pellets or feed them baby brine shrimp or some other fry food. My could eat crushed pellets. I also used frozen bloodworm.

They also need a heater. Adults do too but it seems to be more critical for babies.

I will admit, it is pretty awsome to watch them grow up.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I've seen very young bettas in the stores too, but I've never seen them actually labeled and advertised as "Baby Betta." :/


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I jumped on the baby bandwagon today too >__< 
The females being sold at the LFS are tiny little things, and I'm not even sure if the one I picked out is even a girlie. I'm going to feed her mainly frozens and crushed pellets for now since I can't get live cultures. 

Pog, there's a thread in the breeding forum on raising babies you may want to read through


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Awww. Well at least its exciting, not knowing what you're going to get. This little double tail is sure a feisty little thing. I'm feeding them frozen brine shrimp and blood worms chopped up, and I've got a bbs culture started, should be ready by tonight.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok thnx everyone! this seems interesting, hey cant u buy healthier babies from breeders? they are probably too delecate to ship tho..


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The smart ones that know bettas will not do that because they care about the fish, not just the money. Also fry would probably die during shipping so they would be doing all sorts of refunds.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it goes to show how money is valued over the well being of a fish. :/ I hate it when people say "Its just a fish." If they'd take the time to realize what personality these fish have, they'd appreciate them more. 

The 3 babies I got last night (Named the other two finally- one is Ala and the other is Bama... I'm a crimson tide fan) my BBS finally hatched and as soon as I introduced them to the tank, they all went NUTS darting around gobbling them up.  I forgot how satisfying it is to see little betta babies full of food and happy. 

I feel like a hero betta mom.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, gosh... i wanna raise a baby again! i was gifted a month old fry year before last, and got to watch her grow up. -sigh- i miss that. it was so rewarding to watch her grow up....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm guesing most of them come from thailand so I am wondering if the flooding they had a few months back had any impact on selling of babys? They started showing up in petco shortly after Thailand had those floods...


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Petco and Petsmart all get their bettas from large scale wholesalers here in the states, they don't import them. But I do wonder how the floods have affected Thai breeders.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thai breeders probably had extra bettas around that they had already bred, the ones you find naturally have less flashy fins and are always green


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

how did these fish end up doing?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, I'm curious, too


----------

